

Ask HN: Detecting Bugs in Web Applications - unignorant

Hi Hacker News,<p>I'm doing market research in the area of automatic bug detection. If any of you would like to fill out the following survey, my team and I would be quite grateful.<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dENOanQwY3ZiUlFoSzE1Ym5aS3lGckE6MQ<p>Thanks!
======
unignorant
clickable:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dENOanQwY3Z...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dENOanQwY3ZiUlFoSzE1Ym5aS3lGckE6MQ)

